# Tuncurry friday 28/09



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a good day out matt, its the first day of my hols too,
but, theres always a but, i have a debt to SWMBO to pay for allowing me to purchase the new yak before i run up the coast for the day. Must build new bathroom and laundry NOW!

Cheers Dave


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds good to me...boss said its cool to have the day off :lol: ...so ill be there at 6am...nah hows 8.30 sound...to be sure to be sure ?...hows the weather looking ?


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

no probs matt..im in no rush..ill just get set up and hang around. If you think its going to be a bit windy ill follow you because i got no idea on forster as yet..cya friday !!


----------

